
G20 agrees to push ahead with digital tax: communique - notlukesky
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-g20-japan-tax/g20-agrees-to-push-ahead-with-digital-tax-communique-idUSKCN1T903D
======
basicplus2
easy done..

Introduce a flat tax rate on sales made in country regardless of costs

eg 15% on gross sales

